# DDOS attack?



## kdittyr (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey there, I am new to these forums because the last three days I have been getting serious internet access slowdowns because of constant pings from, mainly, one ip. Here is a small sample of my logs:

```
Firewall log:
Thu Apr 6 08:23:24 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 221.208.208.98 
Thu Apr 6 08:23:27 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:23:28 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:24:21 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:24:21 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:24:40 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 221.208.208.6 
Thu Apr 6 08:25:19 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:25:19 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:25:34 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 221.1.206.142 
Thu Apr 6 08:26:00 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 221.208.208.91 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:03 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:03 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:51 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:51 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:51 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:54 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:55 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:27:55 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:02 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:06 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:06 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:17 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:17 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:28:18 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:29:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:29:37 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:29:39 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1 
Thu Apr 6 08:29:39 2006 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.107.16.1
```
Is there a way that I can report this ip and have it contacted by local law enforcment, or can my service provider lock it out or ignore it?

I hope that I can get more info on this as it is extremely annoying...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdittyr (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, here is an update:

I found out the the ip address is the default gateway for a Bowling Green City Public School soooo.... I imagine it is a little script kiddy that is thinking they are cool. I guess I am going to shut everything down for a night and then reboot in the morning and try to get a new ip address (hopefully).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, 10.x.x.x is a private IP address, and there are thousands of locations in the world that all use that address range. The fact that it's their default gateway address is coincidence.


----------



## kdittyr (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, a friend of mine sent me a link that showed that almost all Belkin routers have this pop up ALLOT. Soooooo, I guess I wrong, but for whatever reason it coincided with my really bad connection for a few days.


----------



## booksbuggy (May 9, 2008)

peer guardian can actually show if you have DDOS attack on your computer or server:grin:


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a DoS, not DDoS. 

You can prevent the IP's from further accessing your computer via Command Prompt...I forgot how though. Try googling it.


----------

